# fuel shut off solenoid fuse



## miniacres (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a mahindra 6500 that turns over but does not start. Thinking the fuse for fuel shut off, but where is the fuse located? 
Thanks, Jen


----------



## qikbanshee1965 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a 210LE and it just turns overfbut will not start??????


----------



## Kendunn (Aug 10, 2021)

Que


miniacres said:


> I have a mahindra 6500 that turns over but does not start. Thinking the fuse for fuel shut off, but where is the fuse located?
> Thanks, Jen


Did you ever fine the cause of your issue.


----------

